
Did Google manipulate search results for Hillary Clinton? - brightball
https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=share&v=PFxFRqNmXKg
======
rahelzer
Lets think about this analytically for a minute. Why do you use Google?
Because it gives you the answers you wanted to find. If Google didn't give us
what we wanted to find, we wouldn't use Google.

Google isn't optimized to give you true answers. Or false answers. Google is
optimized to give you the answers you wanted to find.

So this joker goes on Google, what does he want to find? He wants to find
evidence which coheres with his pre-existing beliefs that Hillary Clinton is
only winning because of some giant conspiracy.

So that's exactly what he finds--what he wanted to find--i.e. a whole bunch of
results which support what he already believed.

Same thing goes for Creationists, Birthers, UFO nuts, etc. Google will give
you what you want to find.

------
skilled
Hard to believe that "Crooked Hillary" wouldn't come up when you type the word
"crooked" into the autocomplete search bar, the term was coined some time ago,
and it has been persistently used in both written media, and social media.
Some other searches also seem rather suspicious, and I'm leaning towards the
fact that there is in fact a "bug" at play here.

